# Forum...



## Luxàrya (12 Décembre 2008)

Coucou,,

Cette fois je suis sûre, c'est un vrai problème, XD 
Et promis,,

Enfait, sur certain forum, je ne peux pas poster des messages depuis mon MacBook ! Le carré ou il faut écrire est tout blanc - alors que normalement le fond est noir - et je peux écrire, mais une fois que je clique sur envoyer, ca me met un message d'erreur du genre "vous devez écrire un message avant de le poster"

Alors qu'enfait je viens de le faire !
C'est un forum sur Forumactif, mais c'est le seul qui me fait ça, je suis sur une dizaine disons de forum et sur aucun autre j'ai ce problème.
Est-ce que ça vient de mon ordinateur ? sachant que je peux poster sans aucun problème depuis mon pc ?

Merci d'avance,
Cordialement,


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Quel OS ?

Quel(s) navigateur(s) (avec numéro de version) ?


----------



## Luxàrya (14 Décembre 2008)

OS ?!

navigateur ? euuh Safari, c'est çA ?
Par contre numéro de version, euh, j'ai pas la moindre idée de quoi tu parle,
Pour être franche.. u__u

( c'est dingue, je me sens vraiment stupide,
Depuis que je suis sur ce forum  genre,, suis une inculte.. )


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2008)

Pour l'OS, tu cliques sur la pomme en haut à gauche, puis dans 'à propos de ce mac'. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu notes les trois nombres en dessous de 'MAC OS X'. Normalement ça commence par 10.4 ou 10.5

Pour safari, tu cliques dans 'SAFARI' (à coté de la pomme), puis 'à propos de Safari', et tu notes  tous les nombres à côté de 'version'.


----------



## Luxàrya (14 Décembre 2008)

Mercii beaucoup alors,,

OS : 10.5.4

Et pour safari : Version 3.1.2 (5525.20.1)

Ca vous aide à savoir ce qui jouue pas ?
=D


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2008)

C'est bien. Tu as trouvé. 

Bon, déjà, la dernière version de l'OS (Leopard) est la 10.5.5.

Fais la mise à jour (menu Pomme > Mise à jour de logiciels) : ça rentrera peut-être dans l'ordre.


----------



## Luxàrya (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai fait la mise à jour, 
J'ai le 10.5.5 maintenant,

Mais ça change rien à mon problème,
Je ne peux toujours pas poster.
Alors je fais quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2008)

As-tu essayé avec Firefox ?


----------



## Luxàrya (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai pas firefox ..

Et question, cest normal que je peux pas faire des mises en page avec code HTML avec mon mac ? Parce que, j'arrive pas sur aucun truc non plus ça...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2008)

Il suffit de le mettre.  

Pour la mise en page avec du code html, si, c'est possible. Tout dépend si tu veux tout faire avec du code html ou seulement intégré ce code dans une page créée par d'autres moyens. Fais une recherche sur le forum : tu y trouveras des réponses.


----------



## Luxàrya (15 Décembre 2008)

Tu pourrais aussi me filer le lien pour firefox,,
^____^

et non je peux pas faire des mise en page avec des fenêtres HTML,,
Sur mon fow' ca marche pas, ailleurs non pluus.
Je peux mettres des couelurs et tout ça, mais je peux pas faire de la mise en page et tout,
Ca n'enregistre pas, au même titre que ce qui se passe sur le forum ou je ne peux pas poster,

>.<


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2008)

Le lien est dans mon message précédent. Cliques sur "le".


----------



## Luxàrya (15 Décembre 2008)

Ahhh !
Mais aussi quelle idée débile de cacher des liens,
xDD comme si jlavais vu !
Bon j'essaie,,

Mais safari c'pas le meilleur navigateur ??


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Décembre 2008)

Luxàrya a dit:


> (...) Mais safari c'pas le meilleur navigateur ??


Bonsoir,
Le meilleur navigateur c'est celui avec lequel tu es le plus à l'aise et qui te rend les services dont tu as besoin. 
Autre chose : il y a une nouvelle MàJ en 10.5.6 maintenant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2008)

Luxàrya a dit:


> Ahhh !
> Mais aussi quelle idée débile de cacher des liens,
> xDD comme si jlavais vu !
> Bon j'essaie,,
> ...


Je ne l'avais pas caché le lien !  

Quant à Safari, c'est un excellent navigateur et mon navigateur principal mais il vaut mieux avoir Firefox à côté en roue de secours. 

Et si tu actives le menu Debug/Développement de Safari, tu pourras facilement basculer sur Firefox.


----------



## Luxàrya (16 Décembre 2008)

Bah alors pour moi le meilleur ce doit être internet explorer XD
C'est celui dont j'ai le plus l'habitude et tu peux ouvrir des onglets,
Remarque avec Firefox aussi,,

Voilaa c'est installé !!
Et ça marche enfait xDD

Mais je comprends pas à quoi ça sert de ...

" actives le menu Debug/Développement de Safari, "

( oui j'ai vu y a un lien )
Mais d'abord, ça sert à quoi de faire ça ?
=D


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2008)

Quand tu as un problème avec l'affichage d'une page dans Safari, tu vas là :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Et ça t'ouvres la page dans Firefox sans que tu aies besoin de le lancer et de copier-coller l'adresse de la page.

Et avec "Agent d'utilisateur" juste en-dessous, tu peux essayer de faire croire au site que tu utilises Internet Explorer Windows (pour les sites qui ne connaissent que ce navigateur). Ca ne marche pas à tous les coups mais ça coûte rien d'essayer.


----------



## Luxàrya (17 Décembre 2008)

ahh, je crois que j'ai compriis,
Enfin je crois seulement,
Faut dire que je suis trempée jusqu'aux os
Que je me pèle de froid et que j'arrive pas à taper au clavier,
XD donc pas facile de comprendre d'un coup.
mDrr,

euh et bah merci,
même si je vois pas à quoi ça sert de faire ça,,
=D


----------



## zacromatafalgar (17 Décembre 2008)

Luxàrya a dit:


> Bah alors pour moi le meilleur ce doit être internet explorer XD
> C'est celui dont j'ai le plus l'habitude et tu peux ouvrir des onglets,
> Remarque avec Firefox aussi,,
> =D



Avec Safari également, il suffit d'afficher la barre des onglets via le menu "_Présentation => Afficher la barre des onglets_" ou le raccourci clavier _cmd + maj + T_


----------



## Luxàrya (18 Décembre 2008)

Uaip mais mnt non xD
J'utilise firefox en ce moment même parce que ça marche
pour certain forum ou je pouvais pas poster avant XD
=P

Donc bon ça sert à quoi ce que tu m'as dit de faire iDuck ?!​


----------

